# UberEats, you have lost my business. Congratulations!



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Well, it happened again last night, but this time it was even worse.

I was on my way home, quite late, I had just turned DD off and I was about to do the same for the others, but I get a UE ping for $19+, 7 miles delivery plus going back several miles into town at a mid-price place. I accept, and text the customer who replies "Thank you!"

Get the job done promptly (large bag of food, value around $80-90) and see $11.50 show up on my screen about 10 minutes later.

Checked this morning, *the ahole customer removed the entire tip* !

Oh, and during my full shift yesterday I also rejected 30-40 garbage offers from UE (a little less from DD.)

*I am one of very few drivers in my region to be willing to deliver "long miles", as long as pay is halfway reasonable, even through tough and dangerous weather. UberEats, since you use click baiting and you can't bother to guarantee at least a decent minimum tip, even late at night, you have lost my business. Congratulations!*

I will also make certain to share my experience with every single driver I run into in my region.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Get the job done promptly (large bag of food, value around $80-90) and see $11.50 show up on my screen about 10 minutes later.


Remember you have to wait at least 1 hour before the entire tip is shown.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Remember you have to wait at least 1 hour before the entire tip is shown.


See my OP, I checked this morning (had also checked just before midnight.)


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Remember you have to wait at least 1 hour before the entire tip is shown.


That's the kind technology they *invented/discovered* in 21st century of America?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Get a real job


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Well, it happened again last night, but this time it was even worse.
> 
> I was on my way home, quite late, I had just turned DD off and I was about to do the same for the others, but I get a UE ping for $19+, 7 miles delivery plus going back several miles into town at a mid-price place. I accept, and text the customer who replies "Thank you!"
> 
> ...





Ed Elivery said:


> Well, it happened again last night, but this time it was even worse.
> 
> I was on my way home, quite late, I had just turned DD off and I was about to do the same for the others, but I get a UE ping for $19+, 7 miles delivery plus going back several miles into town at a mid-price place. I accept, and text the customer who replies "Thank you!"
> 
> ...


Are you saying the $11.50 was UE’s pay? I’ve never seen them pay that much. For 7 miles? Wow.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Get a real job


Well ain't you a charmer!

And I do, BTW, have a "main" job.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you saying the $11.50 was UE’s pay? I’ve never seen them pay that much. For 7 miles? Wow.


Yes, that and a few more cents.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yes, that and a few more cents.


I _wish_ my base was that high. The highest I’ve seen was around $6.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I _wish_ my base was that high. The highest I’ve seen was around $6.


I hear you, but based on your posts, you live and work in a area with a _far _higher median income than me.

Base pay here is a hair above $2 (race to the bottom with DD) and I strongly suspect that this particular order had previously been "recycled" (accepted then dumped) and more than once, with the customer calling and yelling at UE. The kitchen had actually just closed when I picked it up.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Leave a piece of turd in that guy's mailbox.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Leave a piece of turd in that guy's mailbox.


Are you 12?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Leave a piece of turd in that guy's mailbox.


A piece of one?
You gotta be kidding. 
Go eat a huge Christmas eve meal and
drop the hugest log you can. 
Stick that bad boy in there. 
Hopefully it will be so big the door 
smashes it in there. 
They will know they were on the naughty list 😆


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

pwnzor said:


> Get a real job


His real job is screaming “the servers are down… the servers are down”..,


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

To put poop into someone’s box means actually handling the poop. A lousy tip AND the “bonus” of dealing with feces?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

ntcindetroit said:


> That's the kind technology they *invented/discovered* in 21st century of America?


I have never met a customer who would need more than a few minutes to decide on a tip once they have gotten their food. In fact, on both DD and GH you see your tip nearly instantly after delivery, unless you do earn by time or such other scam.

I'm 99% sure that this UE scheme only exists to give them time to fudge the numbers and cheat drivers out of some of their pay.

We'll never know unless the Feds raid the HQ at UE or mount some kind of sting operation. A while back I heard a rumor to that effect, it would be really nice if it were true.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you 12?


I'll tip you on the app.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> To put poop into someone’s box means actually handling the poop. A lousy tip AND the “bonus” of dealing with feces?


You know what… I’m actually beginning to think you are a poo hater. In some twisted way, poo lives matter too. 💩


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you saying the $11.50 was UE’s pay? I’ve never seen them pay that much. For 7 miles? Wow.


I've delivered UE orders on weekend nights with UE's pay of $14 or even higher for 5-10 miles because they couldn't get a driver to do them. If the food total is high enough and drivers keep declining and cancelling, Uber will grudgingly increase their payout. They certainly won't do it for a Happy Meal.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Quick update.

This afternoon I meet a buddy driver while waiting for my GH order and I tell him what happened. "Man, no shit, they're getting worse and worse, and btw have you seen their latest legal crap? Just log in...", he says.

Sure enough, as I bring the app up, there's a REQUIRED SIGNATURE on some lengthy lawyer jargon document, if one wants to keep working for UberSleaze. 

Having nothing to lose, I sign and next thing I know, I get an offer for $9-ish. It's a nearby pickup and Michael, the customer, lives a couple miles from my GH drop. What the heck, I grab it and a few minutes after sending my magic text, I get a reply from the customer asking if I could do him a small favor (just ask for some extra sauce.) The restaurant is happy to oblige and so am I. 

Long story short, a couple hours after dropping the food, I see my UE total for this order at over $21. I kept the app open for the rest of my shift but only got utter crap.

*Still, today Magnificent Michael just slayed Nasty Paula!*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Quick update.
> 
> This afternoon I meet a buddy driver while waiting for my GH order and I tell him what happened. "Man, no shit, they're getting worse and worse, and btw have you seen their latest legal crap? Just log in...", he says.
> 
> ...


I keep telling you guys. Men. Tip. Better.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I keep telling you guys. Men. Tip. Better.


Really?!

Today my highest tipper was a *lady *who opened her door just as I was dropping her food and said these words: "fantastic communication skills, and thanks so much for keeping my hot food separate from my cold food... it's the first time ever that I wanted to talk to a delivery driver... keep up the great work and merry Xmas to you and your loved ones."

I always strive for excellence but to be frank I'm not sure that it's much noted, she actually made me blush...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Really?!
> 
> Today my highest tipper was a *lady *who opened her door just as I was dropping her food and said these words: "fantastic communication skills, and thanks so much for keeping my hot food separate from my cold food... it's the first time ever that I wanted to talk to a delivery driver... keep up the great work and merry Xmas to you and your loved ones."
> 
> I always strive for excellence but to be frank I'm not sure that it's much noted, she actually made me blush...


See, now you’re pulling the same trick as everyone did when I opened a thread on this.

I never said that women don’t tip or that there are no women who tip very well. Lest you forgot, I am a woman. I amalso an extremely high tipper. Always have been. My friends think it’s _ridiculous_ how much I tip

What I am saying is that _as a rule_ men tip higher than women. All but 2 of my regulars are men.

This happens frequently enough that when I accept what I think to be a hidden, I’m mildly dissapointed if the name on the order is female. I’m not sure what the reason for that is; was wondering myself (my version was that because _usually_ men are primary bread-winners, they feel better spending the money. To avoid a whole new discussion: no, I’m not suggesting they control their wives spending; I would just feel more comfortable tipping with money I’ve earned than family funds. Psychologically, I mean.

The two women who are regulars are both business owners.

Even Mrs. Rich, who orders from Richie Rich’s account, tends to tip lower than he does when he orders. Still high (and I’m very grateful), but lower.

Another reason could be because wives as a rule are responsible for all day-to-day expenses (groceries, etc.), they find tipping a low-priority expense.

I understand I’m mostly speaking of traditional roles and some might find this offensive, but I dgaf. The vast majority of households operate on traditional roles and dynamics. So please refrain from rebuttals starting with “in my family…” or “I know a family…” or “this one chick I know…” 😂

Do I deliver to women? Absolutely. Are women my main customers? Yup. Because in the traditional household women are responsible for feeding the family. I just prefer it when the husbands do it. 🤪


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Well ain't you a charmer!
> 
> And I do, BTW, have a "main" job.


So, you make the food at Taco Bell, then you get in your car and deliver it? 

How prolific!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Even Mrs. Rich, who orders from Richie Rich’s account, tends to tip lower than he does when he orders. Still high (and I’m very grateful), but lower.
> do it. 🤪


This statement reminded me that last Saturday, I delivered Breakfast to the castle I talked about in another thread.for the first time.
The wife ordered. The tip was 10%. And the value of the food was $80.
The next day, I got to deliver their dinner party order, ordered by her husband. 20% on a $555 order.
The point being, on the breakfast order, she could easily have tipped more than 10% without the amount going up too much.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> This statement reminded me that last Saturday, I delivered Breakfast to the castle I talked about in another thread.for the first time.
> The wife ordered. The tip was 10%. And the value of the food was $80.
> The next day, I got to deliver their dinner party order, ordered by her husband. 20% on a $555 order.
> The point being, on the breakfast order, she could easily have tipped more than 10% without the amount going up too much.


Not to say I’m always right. But I kinda am. 😂


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, now you’re pulling the same trick as everyone did when I opened a thread on this.
> 
> I never said that women don’t tip or that there are no women who tip very well. Lest you forgot, I am a woman. I amalso an extremely high tipper. Always have been. My friends think it’s _ridiculous_ how much I tip
> 
> ...


Tsk, tsk... Just admit it, these guys tip higher for you because you're a gorgeous woman!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Tsk, tsk... Just admit it, these guys tip higher for you because you're a gorgeous woman!


Which is another topic altogether.
Who gets better tips? Guys or gals?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Tsk, tsk... Just admit it, these guys tip higher for you because you're a gorgeous woman!


I will admit no such thing! I mean, if anything, they feel bad they made an old fat chick in glasses limp over their food to the door… If I were a big strong dude, I would. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I will admit no such thing! I mean, if anything, they feel bad they made an old fat chick in glasses limp over their food to the door… If I were a big strong dude, I would. 😂


Always berating yourself. Please stop!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Always berating yourself. Please stop!


I’m not. I’m being objective. I think I’m gorgeous regardless. Promise.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, now you’re pulling the same trick as everyone did when I opened a thread on this.
> 
> I never said that women don’t tip or that there are no women who tip very well. Lest you forgot, I am a woman. I amalso an extremely high tipper. Always have been. My friends think it’s _ridiculous_ how much I tip
> 
> ...


I don't know which sex tips better but a few years ago I delivered a large order that included a mediocre tip. Just as I was getting into my car the husband ran over to me and said the tip "sucked" and he gave me $40 cash. Obviously his cheapskate wife placed the order. I was laughing my ass off as I pulled away.


----------

